# [risolto]Help me installazione gentoo!!!

## KinG-InFeT

ragazzi aiutatemi...ho seguito la guida all'installazione di gentoo a questo link: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml ... ora fino all capitolo (codice) 2.18 Cambiare i nomi dell'host e il nome di dominio, fino a qui tutto a meraviglia ora ho un'intoppo insolito ma proprio che non capisco, al capitolo 2.19 nella configurazione del kernel il comando dato è

```
time emerge gentoo-sources
```

e pensate cosa mi da in output?

```
bash: emerge: command not found
```

mi dite dove avrei sbagliato???????

raga sono proprio davvero incazzato perche non capisco il perche di questo problema

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bash: emerge: command not found
> ```
> ...

 semplice.

non trova il comando.

magari non hai ancora fatto chroot.

forse, se è la prima volta che installi, è meglio che tu segua una guida dettagliata.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

aspetta vuoi dire che questa guida (la rapida) a questo link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml#doc_chap2 non va bene? e devo seguire questa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml ?

----------

## lucapost

c'è scritto anche nelle prime righe della quickinstall, si devi seguire la guida del secondo link.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok allora ultima domanda quale .iso devo scaricare? la livecd da 688MB oppure la minimal quella da~80MB? quale delle 2 devo scaricare per seguire la guida completa? ovvero questa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

----------

## lucapost

scarica il minimal, così non ti viene la tentazione di provare l'installazione grafica   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

se hai a disposizione la rete basta la minimal. Addirittura gentoo è talmente avanti che per installarla puoi anche usare una live qualunque, ubuntu, knoppix... basta che sia sufficientemente recente da permettere l'operazione di chroot

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ecco su questo argomento come faccio ad effettuare l'chroot da un'altra live?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok raga ci sono riuscito  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  grazie a tutti ^^

----------

## table

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> ok raga ci sono riuscito  grazie a tutti ^^

 

aggiungi risolto al titolo dell'argomento  :Wink: 

----------

